# Please help - settings for Canon D600 - newborn photos



## jules10

Hi

Please can someone kindly help me?

Im still new to newborn photography, and so love capturing special moments. I have got a Canon 600D, and still need to learn so much more..

I took photos of a newborn baby, but the house was very very dark, and plus there was a thunder storm.. I dont have a studio yet.. I was so dissapointed, the photos came out noisy/blurry..
My setting was on flash off, because its a baby.. and the rest of the settings was on automatic..
I know I still have so much to learn with the settings..

I have asked her to come to my house, as my spare bedroom has got lovely natural light.. and its light.. ive been playing around with the settings, but each time the flash pops up, please can someone help advise me what settings I must try?

I really want to get it right. I would love to get a 50mm lens to.

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## BlackSheep

You're going to want to read the manual for your camera, to find out how to turn off the flash (aka change the flash setting from "auto" to "off").

As for the exposure settings, without being right there with you we can't tell you what settings to use. Check your manual for information about setting the exposure, that should help.

Good luck!


----------



## gsgary

Use the light meter in the camera and that will tell you when your settings will give a correct exposure


----------



## truephotoga

Jules, I think if you switch to aperture priority mode (Av), use the widest aperture (lowest number), and bump up your iso to 800 that you may get better results.


----------



## ChefCanon

Switching to manual should keep the flash from popping up. As stated check your light meter to get a good exposure reading. What lens are you using ?


----------



## jules10

Thanks so much everyone!!
I have a 18-135mm lens, but getting 50mm soon..

Ive been playing around with the settings today.. 

If the photos comes out to dark, I can edit that.. What worries me the most is the noise/blurry, but more noisy.. 

I know how to disable the flash now, when I put it on creative auto, shange to soft light, cloudy, blur background, but the iso then still is on auto.., no flash, that comes out quite nice..

I know I need to learn my camera more. Where do I check the light meter?


----------



## CanonEOS

jules10 said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!
> I have a 18-135mm lens, but getting 50mm soon..
> 
> Ive been playing around with the settings today..
> 
> If the photos comes out to dark, I can edit that.. What worries me the most is the noise/blurry, but more noisy..
> 
> I know how to disable the flash now, when I put it on creative auto, shange to soft light, cloudy, blur background, but the iso then still is on auto.., no flash, that comes out quite nice..
> 
> I know I need to learn my camera more. Where do I check the light meter?



Are you sure your camera is a D600 and not a 600D!,  And if the photos comes out to dark then you need to check your exposure, have read the "Digital SLR Cameras for Dummies" that might help you understand about your dslr and how it works


----------



## jules10

Yes, sorry it is a 600D 

Thanks very much, Ill look for that.


----------



## gsgary

Have you read the manual ?, because it sounds like you have not even looked at it


----------



## jules10

gsgary said:


> Have you read the manual ?, because it sounds like you have not even looked at it



I have, but I like to speak to other people who has experience as well and who dont mind to help give advice
.


----------



## boofoo502

For kids and animals I personally like shutter priority. Aka TV, and I shoot in burst. So many little facial changes etc can be caught that way. As for the noise issue sounds like real high ISO try lowering it.
While I agree on the use of natural light sometimes you just have to use a flash. If all you have is the pop up Try a diffuser. I've even used a business card in front of my popup to bounce it off the ceiling.


----------



## Retocuher

It is always much better to turn-off Auto focus and for the exposure it really depends on the light in that particular room/location. Over-exposure will kill the image.


----------



## judochop_syd

Hi Jules, you'll find the higher the ISO the more grainier the photo. So when you are setting up your camera for the scene you want to ensure that you use the lowest ISO possible. Once this is determined, try using your camera in manual mode and use the meter on your camera to give you the settings. For greater depth of field you want to have the largest aperture possible for your lens (eg f1.8 - lower the number the greater the aperture  = more depth of field), then meter the shutter speed on your camera. take a couple test shots and adjust the speed accordingly. If the speed required is more then 1/60 you'll need a tripod to help stop blur and pray the baby doesnt move. If this method doesnt work, then you simply do not have enough light or your camera isnt coping with the light (hence the addiction of purchasing better quality equipment begins). Theres only so advise i can provide on a forum post but hope this helps.


----------



## amj

(eg f1.8 - lower the number the greater the aperture  = more depth of field),

I guess, DOF goes the Other way ! Thumb rule is "lower the aperture no, eg f/1.8, lower is the DOF" ie the subject is highlighted & the background is blurred. 
For new born, try with bright colors & bright light( bounced off - to avoid shadows on the face).
Good Luck!


----------

